# rural land sales



## china (Jan 29, 2009)

i read that there is a law concerning the sale of land registerd or disscibed as rural . alowing a portugesse nabour to take a pice of it for free.there was very little written about this law can anyone tell me more on the subject or give me a web adress to look it up 
thanks china


----------

